
Jan Paul van Waveren passes away - mbradber
https://twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/826531007381794817
======
aw3c2
You might know him from his incredible work on Quake (he wrote the Q3A bots as
his master's thesis) or graphics programming.
[http://mrelusive.com/](http://mrelusive.com/)

